# Older men are just so ****ing hot



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

do any of you other ladies agree?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Why yes, yes we are... ;p


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah the older ones that will put you in their will are the best haha


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah except that everyone thinks old men are creepy. I have no idea why. I am the older man with Asperger and women avoid me due to the creepy old man stereotype combined with Asperger stereotype.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

:yes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

They're only studs if they quality for Social Security.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

This is fake news! Harlin is clearly an older man


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

cubsfandave said:


> This is fake news! Harlin is clearly an older man


aw man they figured me out


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

karenw said:


> it depends how old we're talking here. Dont think you can really go just by age lol


Im talking 3 to 15 years older


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Yeah the older ones that will put you in their will are the best haha


oh totally, because i'm all for that


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I do find myself attracted to older men, tbh. Most of the guys my own age act like I don't even exist.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Harlin said:


> oh totally, because i'm all for that


I was just joking


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Harlin said:


> Im talking 3 to 15 years older


Hey! (23 = your "age") && (2 + 3 = 5) && (3 * 5 = 15) && (1 + 5 = 6) && (3 * (5-3) = 6) && (6 + 6 = 12) && (3 * (5-1) = 12) && (1+2 = 3) => Back to beg. value of 3 from interval [3,15]! LOL! Anyway.... *scampers off into the great wilderness*


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

*puts dentures in*

Why yes, yes we are.

*soils adult diaper*


----------



## missamr (Apr 14, 2017)

Agreed I usually find 22-40 year olds attractive


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

GeomTech said:


> Hey! (23 = your "age") && (2 + 3 = 5) && (3 * 5 = 15) && (1 + 5 = 6) && (3 * (5-3) = 6) && (6 + 6 = 12) && (3 * (5-1) = 12) && (1+2 = 3) => Back to beg. value of 3 from interval [3,15]! LOL! Anyway.... *scampers off into the great wilderness*


I have no idea what just happened but thats alright


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

3stacks said:


> I was just joking


I know I know, I was joking as well


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I do find myself attracted to older men, tbh. Most of the guys my own age act like I don't even exist.


I know right? Same age means different levels of maturity most of the time


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

splendidbob said:


> :yes


I'm guessing you yourself are an older man, by that nod of course


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

missamr said:


> Agreed I usually find 22-40 year olds attractive


Yes definitely. Silver foxes too.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm an "older" guy. I don't think anyone thinks I'm "hot," though. :lol

This is an old photo of me:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Maslow said:


> I'm an "older" guy. I don't think anyone thinks I'm "hot," though.
> 
> This is an old photo of me:


That one of those Amazon Kandle thingamajigs you reading there?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If hot, I assume they need to take off their jumper? :sus


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

crimeclub said:


> *puts dentures in*
> 
> Why yes, yes we are.
> 
> *soils adult diaper*


Very sexy! I'm in too! :teeth



Crisigv said:


> I do find myself attracted to older men, tbh. Most of the guys my own age act like I don't even exist.


To me, it's not a matter of attraction or not although I have been attracted to older guys, but it happened to me as well when I was younger that same thing, most of the (very few) guys that tried to seriously date me (they all failed btw) were older than for at least 10 years; at this very exact moment I only remember two people of my own age that ever asked me to go out or something. This probably has to do with the fact that I have never been into things people of my age is, so they don't see me as a value in their life, I guess, but there are other things involved as well, of course, like the fact that younger guys (not all of them of course) want to have someone to impress their friends with, I'm def was not for it lol.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Harlin said:


> I'm guessing you yourself are an older man, by that nod of course


:yes


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

If friends and family opinions matter to you, don't date anyone you wouldn't be proud to introduce to them.


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

Harrison Ford?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Harlin said:


> I know I know, I was joking as well


:laugh: Ah, my bad.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Just call me Daddy hehe


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Just call me Daddy hehe


Daddy beans sound like a nice pet name. :laugh:
I'm just giving more ideas lol.


----------



## Sasseth (Mar 25, 2018)

What about me lol am I old enough🤡 I’m turning 18 soon


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I would like to think that when I actually do become an older man, then I will be hotter than the devils manhood on fire, but strangely as cool as jack frosts nutsack in an ice storm.


----------



## Suede1971 (Jun 27, 2017)

missamr said:


> Agreed I usually find 22-40 year olds attractive


Thats not old


----------



## Suede1971 (Jun 27, 2017)

thelastsamurai said:


> Harrison Ford?


Yeah hes still a stud.

Hope you are coping better with things buddy.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

funnynihilist said:


> Just call me Daddy hehe


Daddy? And Daddy's sure to take care of his little girl?

*face palm*


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Sus y said:


> Daddy beans sound like a nice pet name. :laugh:
> I'm just giving more ideas lol.


Bean Daddy


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

thelastsamurai said:


> Harrison Ford?


Harrison Ford will always be a hottie


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Harlin said:


> Bean Daddy


As you wish, you are the one that can choose.


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

Harlin said:


> Harrison Ford will always be a hottie


cool thx lol thats all i needed to know. if i was gay i would of known already haha


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I wouldn't say I am attracted to older people *just* because they are older, but I will agree with the fact that maturity is hot. You don't have to be necessarily older to be mature, although older people tend to have had more experiences and thus a greater chance of having developed maturity.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I think I maybe prefer younger men now? :hide I used to have crushes on men sometimes 30 yrs older before, though. Haha.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

tea111red said:


> I think I maybe prefer younger men now? :hide I used to have crushes on men sometimes 30 yrs older before, though. Haha.


Yah I can understand that. I used to go for 30 years older as well in the past two years, but I've kind of brought the age down.


----------



## Synaps3 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm curious if this attraction has to do with the assets that older men have. Not necessarily money, but just the stuff that they have. Does this have any effect or is it just the age?


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Synaps3 said:


> I'm curious if this attraction has to do with the assets that older men have. Not necessarily money, but just the stuff that they have. Does this have any effect or is it just the age?


It's really just the age and the maturity that tends to come along with age.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Harlin said:


> Daddy? And Daddy's sure to take care of his little girl?
> 
> *face palm*


Daddy just bark orders at ya. Daddy is stern but fair (sometimes) haha


----------



## screamingontheinside (Apr 9, 2018)

Idk, I'm 30 but definitely look a lot younger. For that reason I never looked at older men( as I was growing up) that way because I would look like their daughter hahaha. I feel at my age I need to let it go now but it really would look like a father and daughter spending time together lol


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

screamingontheinside said:


> Idk, I'm 30 but definitely look a lot younger. For that reason I never looked at older men( as I was growing up) that way because I would look like their daughter hahaha. I feel at my age I need to let it go now but it really would look like a father and daughter spending time together lol


Lol that could be a bit problematic!


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

Suede1971 said:


> Yeah hes still a stud.
> 
> Hope you are coping better with things buddy.


lol im confused but thanks buddy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

screamingontheinside said:


> Idk, I'm 30 but definitely look a lot younger. For that reason I never looked at older men( as I was growing up) that way because I would look like their daughter hahaha. I feel at my age I need to let it go now but it really would look like a father and daughter spending time together lol


 Oh come on. You know you secretly wanna see Tommy Lee Jones making his orgasm face. :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

As an old man, I do introduce myself to other old men by stating, "Hey man, so how's it sag man?" I guess it would work with my old woman comrades too, but I haven't/shouldn't go quite there.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm. Well, it is weird to date someone as old or older than your uncle. That said, I'm not picky. Unless they're as old as my father and then it gets creepy because they shouldn't be hitting on girls that are 20+ years younger. (Yes, it's happened once and yuck)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not a handsome old man, but I'm pretty handy.


----------



## screamingontheinside (Apr 9, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh come on. You know you secretly wanna see Tommy Lee Jones making his orgasm face. :lol


HA! NO! :laugh: I didn't know he had facial expressions.:grin2:


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah, they need A.C's don't they?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Where are you girls finding these "mature" older men? I haven't dated much older men but from my experiences of getting hit on by them, they're just as shallow, immature and manipulative as younger guys. From what I've seen the girls who go after much older guys just like the special princess treatment they're given, nothing to do with common interests or the same maturity levels. If you claim to like mature guys, well maturity doesn't have to do with age. Anyways, that's not the age group I prefer but I'd make an exception for Glenn Danzig or the main character from Better Call Saul if he were real.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Where are you girls finding these "mature" older men? I haven't dated much older men but from my experiences of getting hit on by them, they're just as shallow, immature and manipulative as younger guys. From what I've seen the girls who go after much older guys just like the special princess treatment they're given, nothing to do with common interests or the same maturity levels. If you claim to like mature guys, well maturity doesn't have to do with age. Anyways, that's not the age group I prefer but I'd make an exception for Glenn Danzig or the main character from Better Call Saul if he were real.


Man as much as I'd love the "princess treatment," there are hardly any immature older men in my area. And I love it. :laugh:


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Harlin said:


> Im talking 3 to 15 years older


I completely missed this post....

Five years older than my age is typically the limit for me.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Where are you girls finding these "mature" older men? I haven't dated much older men but from my experiences of getting hit on by them, they're just as shallow, immature and manipulative as younger guys. From what I've seen the girls who go after much older guys just like the special princess treatment they're given, nothing to do with common interests or the same maturity levels. If you claim to like mature guys, well maturity doesn't have to do with age. Anyways, that's not the age group I prefer but I'd make an exception for Glenn Danzig or the main character from Better Call Saul if he were real.


Unfortunately I have to agree. Many of them want to convince themselves that they're younger than they actually are by having the ability to pick up younger women - some assuming that they're naive and easy. It's worse when it's married men trying to hit on younger women and the even sadder part is that there's women (even older than myself) who fall for it with married men and end up getting pregnant by them. So much for maturity.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

OP you should move here then - the land where sexual harassment by old geezers is a daily occurrence. why don't guys my age ever hit on me? at this rate i'm probably offline gonna marry the first one who does.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

CNikki said:


> Unfortunately I have to agree. Many of them want to convince themselves that they're younger than they actually are by having the ability to pick up younger women - some assuming that they're naive and easy. It's worse when it's married men trying to hit on younger women and the even sadder part is that there's women (even older than myself) who fall for it with married men and end up getting pregnant by them. So much for maturity.


Some women kid themselves that they go for much older men because of their maturity when really, they just want to be taken care of and not have to work. I got to witness that classic drama unfold with my boyfriend's brother who dated a girl 10 years younger than him. She lived rent free with him even though she worked, and when she was one month pregnant she decided to quit. She also threw a temper tantrum when he didn't want to get married and plays all these dumb mind games with him even though they're no longer together right now.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

bad baby said:


> OP you should move here then - the land where sexual harassment by old geezers is a daily occurrence. why don't guys my age ever hit on me? at this rate i'm probably offline gonna marry the first one who does.


Same here. Old geezers are always on the hunt around where I live.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

It's kinda true actually. I met a guy last year who was 25 and he was just wonderful... so mature and masculine  not like stupid teenage boys who don't know left from right. I'm 20 so I'd stop at 27, that's as far as I'd go with the age difference..


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Same here. Old geezers are always on the hunt around where I live.


i know right! why are there so many old geezers anyway? modern health care must be too advanced. we need to reintroduce the black plague, or something.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Wanderlust26 said:


> Same here. Old geezers are always on the hunt around where I live.


Lol, I don't know about geezers, but a lot of the cringier things I've witnessed were from 45 - 60 year old men. I get it, women are always going to be beautiful, even (maybe even especially) if they're 25+ years younger than them. I just think it's a bit creepy when they start with the, "hey honey" ****.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Karsten said:


> Lol, I don't know about geezers, but a lot of the cringier things I've witnessed were from 45 - 60 year old men. I get it, women are always going to be beautiful, even (maybe even especially) if they're 25+ years younger than them. I just think it's a bit creepy when they start with the, "hey honey" ****.


Hey honey, how but we go to the early bird special.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

For me as a male, men that are between 40-65 years old is a lot of times hotter than others.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Hey, stop all this older man bashing. There are some very lovely, handsome and respectful older chaps on this board I heard. :cry


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

estse said:


> As an old man, I do introduce myself to other old men by stating, "Hey man, so how's it sag man?" I guess it would work with my old woman comrades too, but I haven't/shouldn't go quite there.


"How they hanging?"


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

splendidbob said:


> Hey, stop all this older man bashing. There are some very lovely, handsome and respectful older chaps on this board I heard. :cry


Yes there are. :agree


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Karsten said:


> Lol, I don't know about geezers, but a lot of the cringier things I've witnessed were from 45 - 60 year old men. I get it, women are always going to be beautiful, even (maybe even especially) if they're 25+ years younger than them. I just think it's a bit creepy when they start with the, "hey honey" ****.


That's the age group I'm mostly talking about. It just so happens my boyfriend's brother (31 right now) has the same mindset as an old creep when it comes to women. He tried hard to make it work with his young ex even though she's one IQ point away from being officially labeled mentally retarded.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Now I like this man that must be 20 yrs older than me more than before after the other day. :um :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Just to confirm once again, yes we are


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

Well, come look me up then.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Well I have been dating a 19 year old but I am 33, but I have kind of been trying to push her away, I feel guilty like I am betraying my dead fiance. Besides the girl was wanting to move in with me, and I cannot have that. I like my privacy.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

what about older women?


----------

